# ALERT: the stage is set for hyper-inflation.



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

For all those who are concerned about hyper-inflation (and all those who should be) I present you with the beginning of the end.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/after...nd-south-america-china-set-corner-africa-next

When I worked for the US government, I was told by a government economist that the Federal government could NEVER borrow too much money. His reasoning was that we had too many assets. After much thinking about it, I realized he was right, but not for the right reason. The US can never borrow or print too much money because EVERYONE depends on the stability of our money. So our currency remains relatively stable (despite destabilizing policies) because everyone needs it to be stable. What this means is that China may see the writing on the wall, but it can't simply dump the dollar because the shock of such a move would sink every other ship (or currency).

BUT, it need not always be so!!!

Until the USD looses RESERVE status it will remain stabile(ish) despite the fact that their is too much of it and if everyone tried to spend their dollars at once it wouldn't be worth the cotton its printed on, or rather the bytes its stored in. Sadly the stage is being set for the day when the dollar is not King, and when other countries no longer need the dollar, they will soon discover they ALSO no longer want the dollar.

And that is TEOTWAWKI. :shtf:


----------

